# Cannot Run Mobile Software



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

I recently got a Samsung DUOS but I don't know the version of the phone. Tried hard in searching for the model number on Internet.
It has many softwares like TalkingTom, AngryBirds, FruitNinja, etc.
And, I want to download some more softwares such as games, apps, etc.
I copied some music and video files and they worked. So, there is some problem with the system.
It shows that its platform is : Mex
So, it means that I want to download softwares for Mex Platform.
If yes, please tell me the site form which I can download these kinds of softwares.
If no, then what is this problem and how to solve it?
If you also want Image please reply.

Please solve this awful problem for me as soon as possible.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a low-end customized Android device. Looks like you can only get apps from Samsung Apps, whatever that is. If you want more specific advice, talk to your carrier. Otherwise you'll have to wait for another member in India with exactly the same phone to post.


----------



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, I will talk to the carrier.
Thank you for the reply.

I'll just keep this thread open until it is solved.

Thank you,
Zero-Cool


----------

